# Which harness should I pick?



## Raine Ranch Minis (Aug 21, 2011)

I want one from Ozark Mountain. I have no clue which one to get.




I am having my gelding started as soon as it cools off. I have to have a harness before the trainer will take him.

So I need one I can let him show in next year, but one that will hold up while he is being started.

Tell me which ones are better. Leather or synthetic is fine. I don't care. I do have a budget now, so no thousand dollar harness, OK.


----------



## Lori W (Aug 21, 2011)

I purchased the leather "Pleasure" harness from Ozark (regular price $289) earlier this year. For a starter harness, it's well made and sturdy. I have even used it in breed shows - the breeching is detachable, if you don't want to use it with a show cart (but I use it anyway!). The bridle fits beautifully, leaving plenty of room for eyelashes under the blinkers! It also comes with both an overcheck and a side check. I had a problem with one piece of it and they swiftly and cheerfully replaced it with no hassle whatsoever. The harness cleans up well, is nicely supple after a couple of conditionings, and still looks new.

I had initially planned to share the single harness between two horses, but quickly nixed that idea due to the work of constantly having to re-fit it each time I used it on a different horse. But since the price is reasonable and the quality is more than adequate, I purchased a second one so they each have their own.

Here's a picture of my 9 year old nephew in a driving class at our county fair last week - he took 1st place out of 8 in the under 19 age group, winning over some very tough competition (I'm more than a little proud of him and my little mare!). She's wearing on of the Ozark Pleasure harnesses with our easy entry cart.


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis (Aug 22, 2011)

We have one from Cathy Waxler, star lake tack. I believe it is her work leather, amish made one. It is good enough to show in, and very sturdy. It fits really well too.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 22, 2011)

I have at least 3 of the lower priced leather ones from Star Lake Tack, complete with breeching and they are still going strong after several years. If you call in your order, you can get just what you need - like breeching or maybe a longer girth. And of course you can order parts separately. We have extra bridles and different bits so each driving horse has their own.

All of ours ere ordered with chrome hardware to go better (we think) with our pintos!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 22, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> If you call in your order, you can get just what you need - like breeching or maybe a longer girth. And of course you can order parts separately.


This is true of Ozark as well, and for that matter most harness vendors.

I really like the Ozark Mtn carriage harness; that's what I started out with when I first bought my gelding and I have thanked my lucky stars over the years that I stumbled onto such a nice harness when I really didn't know enough to pick one. I got it out of storage this weekend, cleaned it off and put it on my new colt and he looks every bit as good in it seven years later as Kody did when I bought it. It's just a nice harness! With the breeching on and the neckstrap not over the waterhook it's appropriate for CDE's and with the check on, breeching off and the neckstrap over the waterhook it's more than good enough for breed shows. I only stopped using it because I bought a specialty synthetic sport harness for CDE's and a rolled show harness so the in-betweener wasn't needed anymore. It was my first choice for starting my colt however because the leather is so soft and comfortable and it's much less bulky than the CDE harness so I felt it was less intimidating.

Some of the features that make it more expensive than the Pleasure harness are the roller buckles on girth and caveson, double hip strap, and a general increase in the quality of the materials and workmanship. No conway buckles or cheap square buckles on these harnesses! These have nice leather keepers and lots of fine details in the soft, flexible leather. I still recommend them without hesitation for beginners and anyone on a budget.

Leia

Just a note, but on any out-of-the-box harness, be prepared to take it to a local leatherworker and have excess strap trimmed, more holes punched, etc. It makes all the difference in the final appearance of the harness!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 24, 2011)

If you're on a budget, the Ozark Mtn. Pleasure Harness ($250ish) is the way to go. I have had several in mini and pony size... they fit great and are decent quality. You can even show in them.

Andrea


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to recommend the Ozark harnesses as well. For the main part (I have had trouble lately with bridles built off centre) they are excellent quality leather and workmanship, very attractive and serviceable for a very reasonable price. Ozark has been very good about replacing the poorly built bridle but the replacements haven't been much better. I had to take one in to my leatherworker and have it taken apart and put back together properly.


----------



## New mini (Aug 26, 2011)

I would also like to suggest Cathy at Star Lake Tack. I am buying my driving mini from her. When I was there driving him I asked her what i would need for him. She suggested a few things and I asked about more things. She could have sold me a lot of things but she said I would not need what I suggested. I really like a oerson who does not try to talk you into things that you do not need. Cathy did say her harnesses were made locally so I do no think if something was wrong with the harness it would not be fixed right away.Bring your questions to her and I am sure you will get an honest answer


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 26, 2011)

MiLo Minis said:


> I'm going to recommend the Ozark harnesses as well. For the main part (I have had trouble lately with bridles built off centre) they are excellent quality leather and workmanship, very attractive and serviceable for a very reasonable price. Ozark has been very good about replacing the poorly built bridle but the replacements haven't been much better. I had to take one in to my leatherworker and have it taken apart and put back together properly.


That's the one problem I've had with them as well, and that was back in 2004. I'm sorry to hear they haven't gotten that fixed. How hard is it to sew the darn blinkerstays in the middle of the crownpiece??

Leia


----------



## Minimor (Aug 27, 2011)

I will also say the Ozark harnesses are great. I started out with the pleasure harness and then bought two of their carriage harnesses. The carriage harnesses are the nicest, just because of the things Leia mentioned--the double hips trap on the breeching, the roller buckles everywhere etc etc But, the pleasure harness is excellent quality as well--I tweaked mine with a few extra parts so that it would fit my bigger horses. I put a longer bellyband & browband on it, and I bought a breeching like what is on the carriage harnesses & put that on it (sold the smaller single strap breeching). It is my everyday training harness but I could still clean it up & show with it too.

I haven't had a problem with my bridles--both carriage harness bridles are perfectly centered and the pleasure harness bridle...is pretty much center too (had to go look at it) I've had that one since 2002 and the carriage harnesses were purchased in be '05 & '06 or something like that.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay I am going with the Ozark Mtn. Pleasure Harness. Thank you all for you help!!!! I will post pictures when I get it! Can't wait!!!! 








ETA: Which check do I need for breed shows? Over or Side? THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Again!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 27, 2011)

Unless you're planning to show in Roadster you will want to get the sidecheck. It is much the better of the two--less restricting and much more comfortable when you are asking the horse to bring his head up and tuck in his nose.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Aug 27, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Unless you're planning to show in Roadster you will want to get the sidecheck. It is much the better of the two--less restricting and much more comfortable when you are asking the horse to bring his head up and tuck in his nose.


Thank Minimor!


----------

